# Bump has shrunk and little movement



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello, I have 2 concerns

1) I am 21 weeks pregnant and in the last 2 days my bump has almost disappeared,  up until now I was very big and people were always shocked that I wasn't further along or having twins, but suddenly my bump has almost vanished. I knew it wasn't my imagination when a friend said that I looked alot smaller than I had the week before. 
When laying in bed there were positions that I couldn't lay in as they were too uncomfortable, however I can now lay in these positions comfortably. 
I am also struggling to feel movements like I did before, they used to be very strong and when I laid in bed at night and in the morning I would almost always feel strong kicks, but now I only feel very slight sensations during the day and I'm not always positive that it is the baby. I have my own doppler and baby's heart beat seems fine (about 150). I had my 20 week scan last week and everything there seemed fine. I'm just very confused as to where my bump has gone  

2) A couple of weeks ago I noticed my discharge has a nasty smell, I thought it could have been BV as I had this last year and the symptoms were exactly the same (lots of watery discharge aswell). I went to my midwife to have a swab taken and to my amazement she had never heard of BV, but she took the swab anyway and when I called the surgery back they said the results were fine. However, she hasn't called or written to me to investigate the matter further and I still have the symptoms (although some days are not as bad). I have lost all faith in my midwife as she has forgotten so many things (my blood group wasn't tested until another midwife did it at 19 weeks!) and doesn't provide me with the information that I know she should. Should I see my GP to have further tests done?

Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly, don't worry about your bump changing size!  What has probably happened is that your baby was in a position where it was sticking out a bit more, and has now moved so that maybe its back is against your back, so there is a big hollow area where there used to be a bump, it's perfectly normal   I wouldn't also be too concerned at the moment about the movements, it's more relevant a few weeks down the line, as there can be many movements that you can't feel.

I am also a little surprised that your midwife hadn't heard of bv.  It would be better anyway to see your gp about your symptoms.  If you have lost any confidence in your midwife though, you are perfectly within your rights to change, if you ring the supervisor of midwives on call at the hospital, you can discuss this with her and arrange to have a different one.  You need to be able to have total trust and therefore reassurance from her,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply


----------

